# specials



## JBroida

We're about to start putting up some special knives, one-of-a-kind knives, things we found sitting around or brought back from japan, and other fun knives/stones up for sale on instagram, twitter, and facebook... make sure to follow us on our various social media accounts to stay on top of our specials...
@JKnifeImports on instagram and twitter
https://www.facebook.com/JapaneseKnifeImports/
https://www.instagram.com/jknifeimports/
https://twitter.com/JKnifeImports


----------



## foody518

Awesome, looking forward to seeing the cool stuff


----------



## GeneH

Well, tweet something so I can see if my settings are right ... :-O


----------



## JBroida

There's one up there right now of Instagram and fb


----------



## GeneH

JBroida said:


> There's one up there right now of Instagram and fb



Ding! I missed that.


----------



## JBroida

we decided to make a page for them on the site... there's no way to get to the page in our menu's (intentionally), but typing in the address or bookmarking it works well...here's the link:
https://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/pages/special-of-the-day

We've got a pretty good one up there right now


----------



## S-Line

Definitely gonna be a site I'll visit daily. Wish it was a 240mm SIH, been wanting one of those for awhile.


----------



## JBroida

i dont know if you guys saw yet today, but there's a pretty cool stone up there today


----------



## mcritchlow

JBroida said:


> i dont know if you guys saw yet today, but there's a pretty cool stone up there today



Jon - Is it a vitrified stone like the 800? Or more like the 300a in composition?


----------



## JBroida

more like the 300a or either of the 1000/6000 diamond stones we sell


----------



## tienowen

Would love to see any Konosuke knife on your website. I'm interest sujihiki from them.


----------



## JBroida

tienowen said:


> Would love to see any Konosuke knife on your website. I'm interest sujihiki from them.



sorry... we stopped doing business with them some years ago


----------



## JBroida

just put this one up today:

Today's JKI Special is a 210mm Blue 1 Kurouchi Zakuri Wa-Gyuto with an Ebony Octagon Handle... It has been finished entirely on natural stones, including my personal favorite shobu suita and uchigumori. You can find the special al www.JapaneseKnifeImports.com/pages/special-of-the-day ... $200


----------



## foody518

These specials are killing me! Gorgeous


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

"sorry... we stopped doing business with them some years ago"

Assuming everyone behaved honorably (and I would assume that), there must be a fascinating but unfortunately confidential story behind it


----------



## mcritchlow

Wow, the finish on that is just amazing. Thanks for sharing the stones used too, Jon. Both look pretty special


----------



## JBroida

from today... a carving set we found in seki this year:






https://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/pages/special-of-the-day (copy and paste this into your browser)

Use the code "THANKSGIVING" for 10% off of this carving set at checkout... We are also offering free expedited shipping* on this set while they last.

For many years we've had customers ask us about carving sets. Especially around thanksgiving, it seems everyone is looking for a set like this. We've always looked around during our annual trips to Japan, but the concept of a carving set is not such a big part of Japanese culture. This year, we finally found a few sets while visiting Seki. Of course, we immediately picked them up and brought them back before the holidays. The set includes a stainless carving knife and a carving fork. The have a sleek and stylish curved design, and come very sharp and ready to go (we are sharpening them before they leave the store). As a special for Thanksgiving, we are offering these with free expedited shipping for a limited time*. We hope you enjoy this set. *The offer for expedited shipping only applies to this carving set, and may not apply to the entire order, if ordering additional items at the same time. 
#jkispecials #japaneseknives #carvingset #thanksgiving #japaneseknifeimports


----------



## daveb

This morning's offerings are ..... I want them all!


----------



## JBroida

Just a reminder that we've got some cool specials up on our site at https://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/pages/special-of-the-day and will be putting up some more throughout the day and over the next few days


----------



## labor of love

That is a crazy good deal for the suisin honyaki wa gyuto!


----------



## JBroida

We've added and removed a few things from the specials page... for the most up-to-date one, see here:

https://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/pages/special-of-the-day


----------



## Matus

I just wanted to say that I find it really cool that you offer knives as 'specials' that otherwise are not in your online shop.


----------



## JBroida

It gives me a way to order cool one off stuff or do fun projects from time to time


----------



## labor of love

Loving the suisin honyaki wa gyuto I purchased from the special page. Haven't owned one in years and I forgot how kick*ss the handles on these are.


----------

